

SymbOS: preemptive multitasking OS that can play mp3s, video on 8-bit Z80 PCs - sedachv
http://www.symbos.de/

======
sedachv
Here's a video capture of SymbOS in action running on an MSX turbo R
(<http://www.faq.msxnet.org/msxtr.html>). The Turbo R itself looks really
cool, I kind of want one now.

